# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Dream World Academy >  >  Welcome to the Dream World Academy!

## KingYoshi

Come one, come all, to the brand new, Dream World Academy. This will be a fun way to get our community involved in a mass project. We hope this project can help inspire members to really get into lucid dreaming, the community, and of course, the DVA. Now, let me introduce you to the Dream World Academy...


*What is the Dream World Academy?*

The Dream World Academy is a castle located in, you guessed it, the Dream World. Not much is known about the Academy as of now, but that is where you (the dreamers) come in. We want you to help us discover what exactly is within the walls of this Academy. Where did it come from? Why is it suddenly appearing all across the Dream World? We thought this project would be a good way to bring the DVA community together and provide a little extra inspiration for lucid dreaming. This is all just for fun.

*Concept*
Basically, the Dream World Academy is a castle located in the dream world. The idea, is for members, you, to visit the Academy in your dreams and report back what you found. Your first-hand accounts will help shape the layout, as well as the history behind the Academy. As the castle is explored though your dreams, we will keep record of the castle layout in a "Blue Print" thread. Also, the things you find and the activities you take part in, may help shape the history of the Academy itself. We will gradually release the story surrounding the Academy as we go. Your dreams will help mold this as well.

*Rules/Additional Information*
- You must first visit the castle within your dream. Then post your dream in the "Visitor Recollection" thread. The dream must also be posted in your dream journal here on Dream Views. So, basically, it will follow along the lines of the Task of the Month requirements.

- Lucid and Non-lucid dreams can count towards the creation of the castle, but if you are in the Dream World Academy, I'd hope you would become lucid  :tongue2: .

- You are not bound to the castle alone. You can explore the grounds surrounding the castle as well. Be sure to interact with dream characters as well. They may know secrets about the castle and help aide you in your exploration.

- The DVA staff involved in this project will use your dreams and experiences to shape the castle and its story. Some things may be used, while other things may be left out. We will do our best to mesh everyone's experiences together. Its also important to note that we may add portions of back-story/plot/etc from our imagination. This will help us tie everything together and create a coherent story.

*How to Find the Academy*
The Dream World Academy is a mystery within itself. Created long ago with the powers of lucidity, the castle has some very interesting qualities. The castle is able to create clones of itself and spread them all across the dream world. It is said that any lucid dreamer seeking the castle can find it waiting for them with open doors. The front door of each castle is actually just a portal to the primary location. These portals are highly advanced and the dreamer will not even notice they have been transported to a new location. So far, we have only been able to locate the castle's clones. The primary location is unknown and many wonder if it is even in the same dimension as the dream world.

In addition to the clones that can appear, the castle also has random portals set-up throughout the dream world. These portals also appear as doors. Be sure to check any door you come across as it may be a hidden portal to the Dream World Academy. Simply open the door and see if it has lead you to the interior of the castle. Not much is known about these doors. They seem to be scattered all across the dream world and can be disguised as any type of door. They seem to transport dreamers to various sections of the castle, not only the main entrance. It is thought that other portals to the academy may be disguised as cave entrances, tunnels, etc.

There may be other unknown ways to enter the Academy as well. So, strap on your night cap, snuggle under those covers, count your sheep and start exploring!

----------


## hprib012

AWESOME!! I am so in.  :smiley:

----------


## zhineTech

That's a swell idea. I've tried to create my own personal castle in dream world before but haven't had much luck. Maybe this will help.

----------


## HiConsciousness

Well I'm pretty new here but so is this, I'll give it a go.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Well I'm pretty new here but so is this, I'll give it a go.



Definitely have a go at it. New, old, it doesn't matter. Everyone is the same in the Dream World Academy  ::D: ! Good luck to you!

----------


## Karlitaki

ill just hunt for the castle when i get Lucid ;D !

ill just build my own room  ::D:

----------


## Spyguy

Awesome  ::D:  I'll explore this in my next lucid, and perhaps even visit a lesson. Reminds me of Hogwards, except for the fact that this is even more amazing and with less limitations  ::D:

----------


## chacham

Interesting enough. I hope i can make it there.  :smiley:

----------


## Sammykabob

Sound AWESOME!!! This sounds like a great way to help me on my way to LDing more.

----------


## Enjyu

I'll give it a shot too.
However, since my last lucid dream (that was longer than 3 seconds) was 11 years ago, this might take a while.

----------


## DreamingGhost

This is an awesome idea! Thanks for coming up with it. I will make sure to be exploring the castle soon.

DG ::jester::

----------


## dacher2

_I'm going to have like 5 academies in different places. Like the clouds, underwater, inside of volcanoes, in space,etc. And they're always going to be at war with  eachother it'll be epic. I'll only be able to join 1 though, but I'd still be able to take down all your puny castles!(don't take that the wrong way.) And each academy can be moved to anywhere in the dreamworld by me and the teachers only. AWESOME!_

----------


## Geodae

That's a really cool idea! I'm pretty new, and haven't had much success with lucids yet, but I will totally try and find the castle!

----------


## Katherynn

Sure! I'll give it a go. I have my own secret grotto in the woods. It shouldn't be that hard to find a castle. I hope it'll prove challenging though ^w^

----------


## nickmc12

this sounds great!...I'm new and haven't had much luck with LDing but I can give it a go :smiley:

----------


## Wristblade56

This sounds AWESOME!!! i'm in.

----------


## Mancon

> This sounds AWESOME!!! i'm in.



Hope you make it  :smiley:

----------


## EternityInfinty

Interesting.I will give it a spin.
 :Cheeky:

----------


## Wilford111

So, this is basically just Hogwarts only for dreamers?

----------


## Gundy

Im going to find it!!!

----------


## Wristblade56

i'm not sure but this seems to be the best spot to put this. Why stop with creating one building? why not create an entire world?

----------


## Kaenthem

hi guys
what's dream world academy ...and what's the point of this thread
any help will be much appreciated






> I recommend reading the Introduction thread in the same sub-forum as this for more info. But I'll give you the brief version. The Dream World Academy is a castle (multiple castles that are all the same castle but in different places) that exists in the dream world. It doesn't matter if you believe in shared dreaming or not, because you can still dream about it and have experiences there. The idea is for the dreaming community to build a place in the dream world that everyone can relate to, and that we can build a clear picture of.

----------


## spiderjoe

creating a dream world is a really good idea, could possibly evolve into a collective dream world in which we can all explore 0.o

----------


## Mozo

WOW, I love this postulation! I am in! Brilliant idea!!!

----------


## samedi

this is the best idea ever!! i'm gonna try to find a castle.

----------


## MightyDuck

I think I'm going to give this a try as well, unsure whether or not i will make it though, but it seems awesome!

----------


## OwenLucid

I'm definitely going to discover this castle underwater!  :Oh noes:

----------


## Sydney

Just now found this! I saw people sometimes talk about the DWA, and I was like, "What's that?"  :tongue2: 
But now that I know what it is, I'm so in! ^^

----------


## Komisoft

Great idea! Maybe this blue haired girl can help me find it. I'm going to practice WILD and search for the girl and the castle  :smiley:

----------


## weather

Is there a pool in a courtyard that you can fly into then swim under water and breathe like a fish that swims like the wind  :smiley:  ? 

I used to have this dream regularly but there is never anyone else present at the pool or as I fly in. It is a straight out recurring dream, nothing else. Maybe it was a recurring AP? I'm lost and can't believe I've written this either, it's been years since I went swimming and was able to breathe under water. The flying swimming combo was the most liberating sensation I think I've ever felt, it was always very intense and left me smiling for DAYS!!

----------


## GiovanniAmador

"What is the dream plane? i've asked about it, and i never get a solid answer... does it even exist? only i can figure it out, and that's just what i plan to do!"

-Picture this? This 3D dimension we live in is a tv channel or a radio station that we are 'tuned' to at this present moment. The dream dimension is another "tv channel" in which we can 'visit'. & Remember, the dream plane is always moving and changing even when were not there. Just because we arent 'tuned' into that channel at this moment doesnt mean its not a continous moment such as "3D". With that being said, imagine how many other "channels/dimensions" are going on right this second ..

----------


## fennecgirl

I'm definitely in! Although I haven't managed to have an LD yet, this sounds really fun; I think it'll also give me extra motivation, too! I'm looking forward to having my first LD and finding the DWA!

----------


## Niko7328

I still haven't had an LD, but this might help me. I'm looking forward to this.
Good night, everyone. :Off to Bed:

----------


## thedanknight

sounds fun i'm in

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> *Rules/Additional Information*
> - You must first visit the castle within your dream. Then post your dream in the "Visitor Recollection" thread.



What an awesome idea!
Regarding the quote above, I'm just wondering if you mean we should visit the castle ourselves before looking at any extra details (blueprints, etc.) or do you just mean to visit before posting in that thread?

----------


## Matte87

It means visiting the castle in a dream, if you want influence from blueprints you're free to look at them first, I'd like to see it for myself and let my mind cook up what it looks like though.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> It means visiting the castle in a dream, if you want influence from blueprints you're free to look at them first, I'd like to see it for myself and let my mind cook up what it looks like though.



Thanks Matte, that's what I had in mind.  :smiley: 
I found the castle last night; I'm about to post in the Visitor Recollection forum and then I'll check out the current story & blueprints! I'm so curious now!  ::D:

----------


## Komisoft

So it looks like the castle is appearing again! Whatever happens to it, I'm still up for anything to do with this. It's a great idea. 

I will try to find a door in my next lucid if I can remember my goals. I hope I don't have to fight my way in ;D. I hope there's treasure though, in the throne room.

----------


## ssalas7

Part of the reason I found this sight is to think of new fun things to do while I'm lucid dreaming, I already fly, create scenarios, ride on dragons, and transform myself or other objects. This is going to be an exciting new experience for my lucid dreams! I'm so excited I may have trouble sleeping ironically haha

----------


## Mancon

The Deam World Academy has officially started up once more. Be sure to check out the story every 1-2 weeks for a new episode. I will be updating threads and reviewing dreams weekly. Lets get this started!

----------


## Taffy

Aw yeah. C:<

----------


## Spyguy

Nice! I am planning to pay a visit to the DWA I found before the next time I get lucid (it's not in the blueprints for some reason, the post in my DJ contains details about the first exploration)

----------


## Mancon

> Nice! I am planning to pay a visit to the DWA I found before the next time I get lucid (it's not in the blueprints for some reason, the post in my DJ contains details about the first exploration)



Sounds great! Sorry about that, I will update the blueprints tomorrow  :smiley:

----------


## LucidLegend1984

I found a very interesting summary of a famous Psychiatrist by the name of Carl G Jung (may have heard of him). This man was the bridge between my interest in Psychology and the working of the mind from the inside out. 

What really stuck with me was his very famous RED BOOK. The following link will discuss the book in more detail. I have a natural ability to find similarities in practically everything. So when I started to read KING YOSHI's thread on THE DREAM WORLD ACADEMY I noticed he was actually talking about a castle. Once I read this I immediately recalled a very detailed lucid dream Carl Jung scribed in his famous RED BOOK, more specifically the chapter "The Castle in the Forest."

I highly suggest everyone interested in a PhD recipient’s life's work on the subject of Lucid Dreaming read the following link:

cgjungpage.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=928&Item  id=40

My apologies for not posting my first on the intro thread, this matter seemed to be more interesting and pressing, as I did not want to forget to add to this thread.

----------


## CNGB

Funny that I find out about the Dream World Academy the day after I dream about exploring a castle, yeah? Anyway, I'm most definitely in. I need to practice my dream recall and get it back-up-to-speed, so it might take a while for me to get my account in. . . . Thanks for those of you who've come up with this wonderful idea!

----------


## Spyguy

If only this terrible dryspell ended. I would so much love to go to the DWA again

----------


## FlyingDreams85

Whoa! Now that is interesting! Hmm, I do sometimes dream about a castle, usually a Disney castle though. I'll have to try this once I get Lucid again.  ::D:

----------


## kvxdelta

How clever? Not only is this a good display of the randomness in dreams but I'm sure it can work as a dream control test for dreamers! It's amazing because no matter how many doors we open, even if we do find the interior, our dreams will simply keep creating new rooms/worlds/places behind every door. At least, as far as I know. But what DO I know, I'm just a wee little newbie. :p I'm in!

----------


## FoxiePlushie

:O Looks fun  ::D:  I'll give it a try!

----------


## csobrero

Count me in!! Despite I've had only 2 short LD's on next one I'll focus to go to this castle, I guess having a purpose may extend the LD and become stable.

----------


## FlyingDreams85

Hmm... lately I've been having dreams based on a dream themepark... I mainly assume Disneyland just because, but maybe it's part of this Dream Academy/World going on... I need to post it on my journal, but I recall a lot of pomegranate trees...

----------


## melanieb

Closed this previous version of welcome to DWA thread. New welcome thread can be found stickied in this section.

----------

